# MDS's humidor



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a look at what I got in my humidor for the moment.

Top shelf:










Bottom:










Now I can't help but to ask what happened to my LP9 in the last few hours? Smooth and silk and sort of dry when added, it has now developed wrinkles. Should I be worried? I assume it is taking on the humidity as I just got it out of a humidor what has been struggling to hold 55% and added it to a new 68% humidor. The cellophane has protected the others and we'll see if the Ortegas fall victim as I just added those from a trip to the B&M.

My beads are in the MX2 tin and a Cohiba black tin under it in case FYI. :biggrin:


----------



## jessehung (Jun 6, 2013)

hold 75% humidor. So many cigars


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice collection. I haven't had a 601 in ages! The red label used to be one of my favorites.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

How do you like those partgas?


----------

